# Afroman



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 13, 2007)

Man, im not a big fan of most of rap..but Afroman is the shhiittttttt.
Im listening to Crazy Rap right now...its flippin awesome.


----------



## craca102 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeh afroman is some good shit. You just gotta get baked and watch "How High" now.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 14, 2007)

Hahaaa, How High is awesome.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 20, 2008)

I like this one YouTube - Afroman Whack Rappers


----------



## Pizip (Jan 20, 2008)

"Met this lady in Tennessee, her tities was filled with hennessy, that country music really drove me crazy, but i rode that ass and said, yes miss Daisy"


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 20, 2008)

walkin through the streets with some chicken and a 40...


----------



## Pizip (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^^ is that one of his songs??? or did you just make that shit up?

I really do love chicken and beer


----------



## buzzza (Jan 21, 2008)

now im jackin off n i no y, ya heyyy cuz i got hi because i got high because i got hifgh ladadada.


----------



## c4nNaBLisS (Jan 21, 2008)

" met this lady from oklahoma , put dat pussy in a coma" haha lol i love that part


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 21, 2008)

met this girl from hawaii
stuck it in her ass
and she said AIEEEEE!!!!


----------



## drew420man (Jan 21, 2008)

walkin down tha street wit sum chick and a forty yellin at these hoochies and im lookin for a party. drink it fast make it last


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 21, 2008)

Pizip said:


> ^^^^ is that one of his songs??? or did you just make that shit up?
> 
> I really do love chicken and beer


 Now I'm walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
I'm yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Run outta doe, slap the hoe, 
get the do' and go back to that liquor sto'

_[Chorus - repeat 4X]_
Afroman likes tall cans

Now I'm a afroholic, call me Afroman
Love to sag my khakis with a tall can
My homies pop the forty of some St. I's
Now that mother uh! staggerin from side to side
We the loudest homeboys in my neighborhood
We look real bad but we feel so good
My thirst is quenched but my cravin won't extinguish
I need some forty ounce mother uh! Old English
Put the top in my mouth put the bottom to the ceilin
Drink it down down until I get that crazy feelin
Now just walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
I'm yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Run outta doe, slap the hoe, 
get the do' and go back to that liquor sto'

_[Chorus]_

See these girls be actin all bad and rude
Always gotta bad attitude
See I just wanna dance, why can't you get the picture
Act like a brother wanna move in with cha
I gots no fame, I gots no wealth
So I whined up dancin by my God damn self
But I pay my money, just like you
And baby I'ma do what I came to do
You see I can't wait around till I get rich
Just to make yo gold diggin attitude switch
So I'm walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
I'm yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Run outta doe, slap the hoe, 
get the do' and go back to that liquor sto'

_[Chorus]_

I stepped into this party full of Mexicans
I didn't realize I was the only black man
One hand on my bottle, the other on my peter
I barked like a dog and started freakin senoritas
I think she was embarrassed with the eight ball in my cup
She kept on steppin back so I kept on steppin up
This vaco strolled up, put his gun to my head
I knew if I moved I was officially dead
That had to be his woman, I know it doggonit
That ain't the first time that I got confronted
{say something in Spanish} get the fuck outta here
I said I'm gone mother fucker, now gimme my beer
Cause I'm just walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
I'm yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Run outta doe, slap the hoe, 
get the do' and go back to that liquor sto'

_[Chrous]_

HO HO HO HO HO HO HO HO HO
HO HO HO HO HO HO HO HO HO
Walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
Yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Outta doe, slap the hoe, 
get the do' and go back to that liquor sto'

_[Chorus]_

Well I'm a afroholic, call me Afroman
Love to sag my khakis with a tall can
My homie pop the forty of some St. I's
Now that knucklehead staggerin from side to side
We the loudest homeboys in my neighborhood
We look real bad but we feel so good
My thirst is quenched but my cravin won't extinguish
I need some forty ounce mother fucking Old English
Put the top in my mouth put the bottom to the ceilin
Drink it diggy diggy down till I get that crazy feelin
I'm just walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
I'm yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Outta doe, here we go back to that liquor sto'

_[Chorus]_

Now these women be actin all bad and rude
Always gotta bad attitude
You see I just wanna dance, why can't you get the picture
Act like a brother wanna move in with cha
I gots no fame, I gots no wealth
So I whined up dancin by my God damn self
But I pay my money, just like you
And baby I'ma do what I came to do
You see I can't wait around till I get rich
Just to make yo gold diggin attitude switch
So I'm walkin down the street with some chicken and a forty
I'm yellin at these hoochies and I'm lookin for a party
Drink it fast, make it last, till you know it ain't no mo'
Outta doe, here we go back to that liquor sto'


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 24, 2008)

colt 45 and 2 zig zags baby thats all we need
I love afroman


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 24, 2008)

We can go to the park, after dark
Smoke that tumbleweed
as the marijuana burns we can take our turns
singin them dirty rap songs


----------



## buzzza (Jan 24, 2008)

fucked dis ho from iowa, i fucked er on credit so i owe her.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

lol Afroman is funny shit =]
Def. Blazin music


----------



## Clash990 (May 8, 2008)

It's all about 'Back to School'

with a mouth full of beer and nose full of weed you know i'm gonna act a fool


momma
momma
went to the university of smoking marijuana


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 8, 2008)

don't take my keys when the party's over, I drive better drunk than you do sober

this is my goal in life


----------



## Bogfan (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder if Afroman ever heard his Daddy listening to this song?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZfLGMtsKTc&feature=related


----------

